# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.13 Release ( MTK Scatter UI )

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.13 Release Notes *[20 APRIL 2018]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progress based on customers requests and demands.# eMMC Pro V1.13# Android *MTK Scatter Flashing* UI.# Partition options displayed for MTK Devices# '0x8': 'Revision 1.8 (for MMC v5.1)# File close bug is fixed.   *Download link :* here 
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_eMMC Pro V1.13  _

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------

